# 90Gal - Starting of



## desjardo (Aug 30, 2008)

So we finally got the 90gal semi-stocked and I figured I could show some pics..
Hope you like...

I picked up the Vallisneria at the auction this past weekend. I am not sure of full name but this beauty is 4' long and I would like to learn more about it.
We still havent decided on a background but I think the black or blue is gonna but what we choose.
Unfortunately the air rock came a float and my Venustas enjoys it so much I am yet to move it. 
We Still pland on many more caves a several more cichlids but now we are waiting for just the right ones!


----------



## JamesG (Feb 27, 2007)

Nice cichlid choices. I have most of those types myself. Just a word of warning the green/camo pattern one will get very large very fast. Right now mine could take on a juvenile smallmouth bass. 

But all that aside you have 90 gallons so you will be fine if you don't let it get too packed. 

The Altolamprologus are really nice fish. If you haven't yet, make a point to watch them and see if you can catch them yawning (or stretching their mouth, depending on your perception), it is quite the sight


----------



## Dilettante (Oct 3, 2008)

nice set up. I like your DIY caves, are they just plastic cups covered with gravel or is that clay?


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Are they PVC? that looks wonderful....

Geeze is that a calvus? They are just awesome..


----------



## desjardo (Aug 30, 2008)

Just used 3" PVC and lots of coral. Theres a Y and a 90. But I am planning on cutting in half using dremmell so it looks a little less tacky.

Yes the Calvus is great. I just put on a background i made myself. Cost me $8 for a 24 x 48 background that will outlast any paper. I simply purchased a peace of 1/4" panel had the cut it to size(free) and painted black. The left over piece fit my 25 gal so I painted it with a brown texture I had sitting around. They practically hold themselves on if you cut to fit the bottom and top lips. I will post pic later. More to come...


----------



## gunnerx (Mar 20, 2008)

Looking good. Be careful when posting on cichlid forums though, most people won't approve of mixing species from different lakes.


----------



## desjardo (Aug 30, 2008)

Story of my life. Yeah this is the only forum I am part of in the H20 world. I try to keep fish that seem to get along, if something seems to aggressive I move it. But as far as same lake I have never went that route. Plus when my fiancee see's a fish she likes - she get it. Afterall she allows me to have 200plus gallons in my 1bdrm apt. 
I find everywhere I go; auction, lfs, forum, everyone has a different opinion on everything from fish food to fish poo. lol. I think if my fish look happy then so am I....

But I still cant seem to keep plecos for the life of me..


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

bah...I'd mix my CA with my Africans...cept they are way too different in size. They live in the same water conditions in my house....probably have been captive bred for many many generations, so unless they are aggressive toward each other, do what you want.


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Very nice so far but I would try to layer more rocks around as to mixing fish just go with it if some fight just move them. I had to put my silver dollars in my cichlid tank , they needed more space and they rule the tank lol. Pat


----------



## desjardo (Aug 30, 2008)

My only concern with the rock has been weight. I am always worried i will put too much in. I have tons though. Wonder how much is safe..


----------



## gunnerx (Mar 20, 2008)

The weight of the rocks itself wouldn't make much of a difference. I wouldn't worry about it.


----------



## CICHthis (Oct 10, 2008)

The bottom glass is tempered and can take alot of weight, the water also reduces the amount of pressure you're applying on the glass. If you want to be safe, use egg crate to make sure that if there is ever a rock slide, it will protect the glass and it also disperses the pressure you place on it. You can get it at Home Depot for 10.00 in the lighting section. All my cichlid tanks have it that has rock work, since they like to dig alot. I'm not going to take any chances.


----------



## desjardo (Aug 30, 2008)

OK. So this tank has been totally revamped. I moved my fish to a 20gal and did a total substrate cleaning and aqua scape. I never touched my canister filter so my question is when can I put my fish back in? I basically did a complete water change.
Its now been two days.
Notice the tree in my tank....


----------



## XbrandonX (Nov 22, 2007)

I like the new set up but I gotta say those caves were awesome and you should burry them back in there.. Hows it going so far? how about another FTS for us addicts out here! lol


----------



## aeri (Sep 9, 2007)

desjardo said:


> My only concern with the rock has been weight. I am always worried i will put too much in. I have tons though. Wonder how much is safe..


alot


----------



## Katalyst (Jul 29, 2007)

There are plenty of pleco enthusiasts that can help you out around here for sure. The set up looks great!


----------



## desjardo (Aug 30, 2008)

Yeah I have done some reading since and now keep 5 bristlenose in their own haven. Doing ok so far. They have a few ghost shrimp for friends.
I chose bristlenose as they seemed a good starting point.
Hopefully they do ok for me. I got them from two different sources and both were very nice.
If they breed we will try our luck with something fancier...


----------

